# Help needed with Control Panel



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

We've got a 2005 autotrail dakota se which we've not used for 5 weeks, and which we're hoping to take away this weekend. This morning I started to recharge the vehicle battery and the leisure battery, and after about 15 mins the interior control panel started to bleep and continued to do so every 30 seconds or so, some things still work e.g fridge and electric hook up lights, but there is no power to the tv ariel, leisure battery lights etc and the control panel is still bleeping.

Is this just because I let the batteries run down over the last 5 weeks or have we developed a fault? It would be great to get away this weekend but I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Assuming it's a fancy new touch screen type, try disconnecting the power from the panel, leave it a minute or two, then re-connect.

This will force it to re-boot and it may fix itself.

This appears to be the standard advice for all such panels, but if in doubt remember this is only a suggestion and you fiddle with it at your own risk!! :roll:

_P.S. I've done mine several times and it works for me!_


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Zebedee, where do I disconnect it from?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We had something similar in a previous autotrail mh. I think it was a 2003 Cheyenne.

Is the writting on the control panel eratic?

we were told to remove the control panel fascia. Think you need a srew driver to prise off the surround then unscrew the panel. Then there is a ?relay or black thing that you unplug. Wait for 30 seconds, plug it back. and hopefully all will be ok.


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW that sounds scary, DIY is not my thing. Any chance of me damaging it?


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Woo Hoo!!! Thank you - it's sorted now, no more beeping and I didn't break it either


----------

